# first allen bow?



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

allen sent a bow to archery world magazine in 1967 to be evaluated by tom jennings this is the first picture (april 1967 ) of a compound long bow to be tested by tom jennings,


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Is that a Hooter Shooter holding the bow back at full draw??? Thats interesting..
I'm sure there were so many prototypes back then, it would be neat to see the "Actual" first built compound..... I bet it looked like a doozy!!!!


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*the first allen bow*

that is the bow tom jennings recieved in the mail from MR. ALLEN (the test compound long bow)to be tested, tom tested it in the stat-o-caster machine,along with other tests, and here is his first version of the compound bow,notice the similarities.


----------

